# فساتين زفاف من تصميم مصممي الخاص موديلات 2012 بالصور والاسعار حصريآآآآآآآآآ



## غيـــــــــــــروڪ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


فساتين زفاف من تصميم مصممي الخاص حصريآآآآآ عندي وبس


الفساتين كلها جديده تمامآ وغير مستخدمه ابدآآ


الفستان الاول’’,,
لونه ابيض من سمول الى اكـس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــع بــ5000ريال


والايجــــار بــ3000ريال










_________________________


الفستان الثاني ’’,,
ابيض مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــع بــ4000ريال


والايجار بــ2500ريال







_________________________


الفستان الثالث ’’,,


لونه سكري مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــع بــ4500ريال


الايجار بـــ2500ريال






__________________________


الفستان الرابع ’’,,


ابيض ناااصع مقاسه مديم الى اكس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع ويتضوق


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار 


للبيــــــــــــع بــ5500ريال


والايجار بـــ3500ريال









________________________


الفستان الخامس ’’,,


اوف وايت مليان كرستال سوارفسكي اصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــع بــ4500ريال


والايجار بــ3000ريال









______________


الفستان السادس ’’,,


سكري مطرز بالؤلؤ والكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاس من سمول الى اكس لارج مع امكانية التوسيع والتضويق


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــــــــع بـــ5700ريال


والايجـــــــار بـــ3200ريال









_______________________


الفستان السابع ’’,,


ابيض ناصع مليان كرستال اسوارفسكي اصلي


مقاسه سمول الى اكس لارج 


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــع بـــ5500ريال


والايجــــــار بـــ3700ريال









________________________


الفستان الثامن ’’,,


سكري مشكوك بالؤلؤ والكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاسه من سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع

معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــع بـــ6300ريال


والايجــــــــــــار بــــ4300ريال









___________________________


الفستان التاسع ’’,,


اوف وايت مشكوك بالكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج موديله جديد


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــع بـــــ6500ريال


والايجـــــــــــــــــــــار بــــ4500ريال









_____________________


الفستان العاشر ’’,,


ابيض ناصع مشكوك بالسوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاسه سمول الى اكس لارج


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار 


للبيـــــــــــــع بـــــ4500ريال


الايجــــــــــــار بـــــ3000ريال









______________________


الفستان الحادي عشر ’’,,


سكري مشكوك بالؤلؤ والكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاسه سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال يتوسع


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


البيــــــــــــــــــــع بـــ6500ريال


والايجــــــــــــــــــــار بـــــ5000ريال









______________________


الفستان الثاني عشر ’’,,


اوف وايت مطرز بالدانتيل السكري والشك الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــــــع بـــــ5000ريال


الايجــــــــار بـــــ3000ريال









__________________________


الفستان الثالث عشر ’’,,


اوف وايت افتح درجه مشكوك بالؤلؤ والكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاس سموول الى اكس لارج معاه الطرحه والجبون للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــع بـــــ5500ريال


الايجـــــــــــار بـــــ3700ريال









___________________________


الفستان الرابع عشر ’’,,


اوف وايت افتح درجه مطرز بالشك الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال للتوسعه


معاه الطرحه والجبون للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــــــع بـــــ4500ريال


الايجــــــــــــــــــــــار بـــــ3000ريال









_______________________


الفستان الخامس عشر ’’,,


سكري الصدريه كلها شك سوارفسكي اصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال للتوسعه


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــع بـــــــ5500ريال


الايجــــــــــــــــــار بـــــ3800ريال









___________________________


الفستان السادس عشر ’’,,



ابيض مشكوك الصدر شك سوارفسكي اصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال للتوسعه


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــــع بـــــ3700ريال


والايجــــــــــــــار بـــــ2500ريال









________________________


الفستان السابع عشر ’’,,



ابيض مشكوك الصدر والذيل شك سوارفسكي اصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج وفي مجال للتوسعه


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــــع بـــــ3800ريال


والايجــــــــــــــار بـــــ2500ريال










________________________


الفستان الثامن عشر ’’,,


اوف وايت استايل اكلاسيك وناعم ذيل السمكه


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج معاه طرحه وجبونه


للبيـــــــــــــــع بـــــــــ3500ريال


الايجــــــــــــــــــار بــــ2300ريال









_________________________


الفستان التاسع عشر ’’,,


ابيض مزارق مطرز بشك اصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج معاه الطرحه والجبونه


للبيـــــــــــــــع بــ4000

الايجــــــــــــــــار بــــ2500ريال









_______________________


الفستان العشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت ناعم بموديل جديد وغريب مشكوك بالشك السوارفسكي الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــع بــــ6300ريال


الايجار 4500ريال









________________________


الفستان الواحد والعشرون ’’,,


سكري الصدر مشكوك شك سوارفسكي اصلي


مقاس سمول اكس لارج معاه الطرحه والجبون


للبيـــــــــــــــــــــــع بــــ4500ريال


الايجـــــــــار بـــ3000ريال







_______________________


الفستان الثاني والعشرون ’’,,


فستان ورد الجوري ابيض مشكوك الصدر شك سوارفسكي


مقاس سمول الى اكس لارج معاه الطرحه والجبونه 


للبيـــــــــــع بــــ3700ريال


الايجـــــــــــــــــــــار بــــ2700ريال









_______________________


الفستان الثالث والعشرون ’’,,


فستان اوراق الخريف موديل غرررريييب مشكوك بالكرستال الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى لارج معاه طرحه وجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيــــــــــــــــــــع بـــــــ4000ريال


الايجــــــــــــار بـــــ2700ريال









__________________________


الفستان الرابع والعشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت هادي مشكوك بالكرستال السوارفسكي الاصلي


الذيل لونين ابيض وسكري رووووووعه


مقاس سمول الى لارج معاه طرحه وجبونه 


للبيـــــــع بــــ4000ريال


الايجــــــــــــــار بــــ2800ريال









______________________


الفستان الخامس والعشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت بدانتيل سكري مشكوك بكرستال اصلي


مقاس سمول الى لارج معاه طرحه وجبونه


للبيــــــــــــــــــع بــــ3000ريال


الايجــــــــار بــــ2000ريال









_____________________


الفستان السادس والعشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت افتح درجه مطرز بالكرستال الاصلي


مقاس سمول الى لارج معاه الطرحه والجبونه


للبيــــــــــــــــــع بـــــ4000ريال


الايجار 2700ريال









_________________________


الفستان السابع والعشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت بكرستال ذهبي اصلي


مقاس سمول الى مديم معاه طرحه وجبونه


للبيــــــــــــــع بــــ4000ريال


الايجــــــــار بـــــ2700ريال









____________________


الفستان الثامن والعشرون ’’,,


اوف وايت من الدانتيل والصدر كرستال سوارفسكي


مقاس سمول الى مديم وفي مجال للتوسعه


معاه الطرحه والجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــع بــــ4000ريال


الايجــــــــــار بــــ2700ريال









____________________


الفستان التاسع والعشرون ’’,,


ابيض مشكوك من الصدر الى اسفل الفستان كرستال اصلي


مقاس سمول الى مديم وفي مجال يتوسع


معاه طرحه وجبونه للبيع او الايجار


للبيـــــــــــــــــــع بــ4000ريال


الايجــــــار بـــ2700ريال









__________________

الفستان الثلاثون ’’,,


فستان زفاف بنفشه ناعمه
سكري اللون وبالصدر كرستال سوارفسكي

مقاس سمول الى لارج 


الفستان كله مشكوك كرستال اصلي

معاه الجبونه للبيع او الايجار


البيــــــــــــــــع بـــ3000ريال


الايجار 2000ريال







الاسعار قابله للتفاوض المعقوووول



ما احلل اي وحده تاخذ الموديلات او تقتبسها


او تحفظ الصور لاي غرض كاااااان


----------



## tjarksa (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فساتين زفاف من تصميم مصممي الخاص موديلات 2012 بالصور والاسعار حصريآآآآآآآآآ*

الله يوفقك يارب جميله مرة


----------



## غيـــــــــــــروڪ (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: فساتين زفاف من تصميم مصممي الخاص موديلات 2012 بالصور والاسعار حصريآآآآآآآآآ*

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------

